# make your sd card as main storage for optimums q (straight talk phone)



## schneiderwolf (Aug 18, 2012)

i use alot of apps for on the go and work. i just want a way to get my phone to use my SD card instead of the phone storage.

i have a optimums q LGL55c Straight talk phone, i got it rooted but want to know how to make all my apps (if possible) run on my card instead

here the cell i have for those who wanna know what it looks like

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2011/11/08/Android_and_phone_v02.png&imgrefurl=http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_7-57320688-251/straight-talk-adds-lg-optimus-q/&h=448&w=554&sz=224&tbnid=doMfR-dZo7ssJM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=111&zoom=1&usg=__FFipo_BxnT-TQMh2okCAZGqI_vQ=&hl=en&sa=X&ei=8FE8UOfKLoqG8QS3wIDIBQ&ved=0CEQQ9QEwBQ&dur=1558

if y'all need more info let me know what i need to put up and i will (sorry i dont know what is required for this to work)

thanks


----------



## strabo231 (Sep 13, 2012)

schneiderwolf said:


> i use alot of apps for on the go and work. i just want a way to get my phone to use my SD card instead of the phone storage.
> 
> i have a optimums q LGL55c Straight talk phone, i got it rooted but want to know how to make all my apps (if possible) run on my card instead
> 
> ...


You just need to format an sdext on your sd card, and then if your rom doesn't already have app2sd built in, search xda-developers for an app2sd script. Dark tremors is a good one. If you need help with an sd ext I have a write up on androidcentral about how to do it. My username there is the same. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schneiderwolf (Aug 18, 2012)

strabo231 said:


> You just need to format an sdext on your sd card, and then if your rom doesn't already have app2sd built in, search xda-developers for an app2sd script. Dark tremors is a good one. If you need help with an sd ext I have a write up on androidcentral about how to do it. My username there is the same.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


sounds like that can work i just hope somthing like this can work on a prepaid phone cause thats what my android is, its fron stright talk the phone is called optimus Q LG55C


----------



## hitman302 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have the same phone and I did it. I put on arearomQ 2.1 following the instructions on the sight and it has a2sd as part of the rom. Here is a link to that from download page.
http://androidarea51.com/arearomq-releases/(rom)-arearomq-v2-1-1106/

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------

